

Geekstas Paradise (from Craigslist) - petenixey
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/rnr/1051070155.html

======
karanbhangui
qft

\---

Geekstas Paradise

by Sinc (thanks to Gangstas Paradise by Coolio)

As I walk through the valley of silicon of death I take a look at my screen
and realize nothing's left Cause I've been working and coding so long that
even my boss thinks my minds gone,

But I never compiled lines that didn't deserve it. Me treated like a saleman,
you know that's unheard of You better watch how you're 'sperging and where
you're ogling Or your career might be just a fling

I really hate noobs but I gotta lob As you leave I see myself in a bigger cube
Fool! I'm the kinda eng that interns wanna be like On a plane in the night
Cursing Boeing and the red-eye flight.

Been spending most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise Keep spending
most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise

Look at the hours they got me working I have no life to depend on, I'm owned
by Python So I gotta be down with the code team Too much manpage reading got
me printing reams

I'm an educated fool with money on my mind Got my grants in hand and IPO in
sight I'm a locked out geeksta; set TRIPPING="banger" My shares are down so
don't arouse my anger. Taco Bell ain't but a bubble burst away I'm tired here,
do I leave or stay? I had X startups die, will there be X+1 The way things are
going I don't know

Tell me why are we too blind to find That the days we waste are yours and mine
Been spending most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise Keep spending
most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise

Options in the money, but girls not an option Minute after minute, hour after
hour Everybody's coding but there's no one's looking We keep on bitchin' When
we should be fuckin'

They say I gotta earn But no more engineering me If the manangement can't
stand it, why should they make me? I had CS, I had EE, I had enough! That's
why I'm getting outta here fools!

Been spending most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise Keep spending
most of our lives living in the geekstas paradise Tell me why are we too blind
to find That the days we waste are yours and mine

